# Where am I???



## lenny (Jun 29, 2009)

We stopped for dinner at his place recently ,anyone recognise the spot??.

Thats mine on the left, the one on the right were a Belgian couple on their way to the western Highlands. I mentioned our site and they said they would take a look and possibly join up.

If they are as informative as Leo (Belgian) then it,s our Gain

Abbey in the background


----------



## Yogihughes (Jun 29, 2009)

Sweetheart Abbey???


----------



## lenny (Jun 30, 2009)

New Rover said:


> Sweetheart Abbey???



Good answer but not the right one,


----------



## Dezi (Jun 30, 2009)

Howsabout Melrose ?


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 30, 2009)

St. Petrocs?


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Jun 30, 2009)

Hiya Lenny,could it be Jedburgh?Looks like a great locationAndy.


----------



## PaulC (Jun 30, 2009)

Jedburgh was what I was going to say!


----------



## NorfolkanGood (Jun 30, 2009)

furness abby?


----------



## LaughingHeart (Jun 30, 2009)

Is it Fountains Abbey?
Paol.


----------



## PaulC (Jun 30, 2009)

It's not Fountains Abbey it's Jedburgh!


----------



## lenny (Jun 30, 2009)

*We have a Winner*

Well Dezi was very close with Melrose, but our winner with the first correct answer is "Messenger 2.5TD" .  and *Jedburgh Abbey .*

Well done Andy and thanks all for taking part


----------



## zeezee16 (Jun 30, 2009)

lenny said:


> Well Dezi was very close with Melrose, but our winner with the first correct answer is "Messenger 2.5TD" .  and *Jedburgh Abbey .*
> 
> Well done Andy and thanks all for taking part



Looks a lot like the new shower block at Hayfield.


----------



## ajs (Jul 2, 2009)

zeezee16 said:


> Looks a lot like the new shower block at Hayfield.


 

spot on weezee.... that benny fella's a right wing nut

... he's no idea where he is ....most of the time 

regards
aj


----------



## twosugars (Jul 8, 2009)

now if messenger 2.5TD posts one of his holiday pics (because he guessed right)


----------



## Pioneer (Jul 8, 2009)

I think Lenny posted a photo on another thread, but from a different angle, when he went to meet up with the lads doing the charity walk.

Happy Camping


----------



## niblue (Jul 11, 2009)

Definitely Jedburgh.


----------



## bigboack (Aug 20, 2009)

*Bolton Abbey*

Is it Bolton Abbey? whats the prize??


----------



## Chrissy (Aug 21, 2009)

*No prize for lazy bones*



bigboack said:


> Is it Bolton Abbey? whats the prize??



No prize  especially for not bothering to read the thread    

Chrissy


----------



## Boxerman (Aug 21, 2009)

bigboack said:


> Is it Bolton Abbey?



Have you ever been to Bolton Abbey? It looks nothing like that!

Actually Bolton Abbey is the name of the village - there has never been an abbey there - it was a Priory.

Frank


----------



## ajs (Aug 21, 2009)

bigboack said:


> Is it Bolton Abbey? whats the prize??


 
that 1 has expired digpoke... try this 1...

fiver if yer get it right...








regards
aj


----------



## robert b (Aug 21, 2009)

is it lady bower  dam


----------



## Boxerman (Aug 21, 2009)

Elan valley?

Frank


----------



## lenny (Aug 21, 2009)

Niagra Falls


----------



## ajs (Aug 21, 2009)

lenny said:


> Niagra Falls


 
give that man a ciiiigar......


but _light it and turn it round first _





_1 of you isin the right area....._

_now...name that dam **** before i have te shell out a fiver te bigpoke _

regards
aj


----------



## Boxerman (Aug 21, 2009)

Caban Coch

Frank


----------



## robert b (Aug 21, 2009)

i think the same cabon coch


----------



## ajs (Aug 21, 2009)

Boxerman said:


> Caban Coch
> 
> Frank


 
tisindeed... tfft yer name isn't bigpoke...

Elan Valley dams - Caban Coch dam




regards
aj


----------



## watchthis (Aug 22, 2009)

lenny said:


> We stopped for dinner at his place recently ,anyone recognise the spot??.
> 
> Thats mine on the left, the one on the right were a Belgian couple on their way to the western Highlands. I mentioned our site and they said they would take a look and possibly join up.
> 
> ...



It's a big car park in front of a very large building
bye for now
Freddie


----------



## garryirvine (Aug 24, 2009)

Yep - that's my guess as well... in New Abbey on the A710, south of Dumfries...
I think the building on the right is a lovely tea room.

Also, if anyone is in the vincinity checkout Caelaverock Castle on the B725 on the other side of the Nith Estuary. Its a great example of a border castle with the history to go with it!

Garry


----------



## garryirvine (Aug 24, 2009)

OK - you're right ;-)  it's Jedburgh.

I checked on my pictures and Sweetheart Abbey has a different tower...

Garry


----------



## boltonlad (Aug 24, 2009)

Is it the reservoir in the Peak District used when the Dambusters were practising during WWII?

Can't remember the name of it now.  
What's Alzheimers?


----------



## ajs (Aug 24, 2009)

boltonlad said:


> Is it the reservoir in the Peak District used when the Dambusters were practising during WWII?
> 
> Can't remember the name of it now.
> What's Alzheimers?


 
screwonglad.. think yer thinkin of ladybower......

looked through membership list... no alzheimer listed


_the ans has been given... see earlier freds _

regards
aj


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 3, 2009)

*Where am I?*

Try this one. 
Should not be to difficult for all you well travelled Wildcampers.

http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv72/Pioneer_photos/DSCF3044.jpg

Good luck.
Bill.


----------



## ajs (Sep 3, 2009)

Pioneer said:


> Try this one.
> Should not be to difficult for all you well travelled Wildcampers.
> 
> http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv72/Pioneer_photos/DSCF3044.jpg
> ...


 

 leprecorns .... must be in ireland then 

regards 
aj


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 3, 2009)

ajs said:


> leprecorns .... must be in ireland then
> 
> regards
> aj



Try again, not even close.


----------



## robert b (Sep 3, 2009)

is it part of gower peninsula wales


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 3, 2009)

allan b said:


> is it part of gower peninsula wales



Sorry Allan try again mate.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Sep 3, 2009)

*???*

Cornwall?

weeme


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 3, 2009)

Wee-z said:


> Cornwall?
> 
> weeme



Nope, thought you may have got it though try again, it's a little closer to home.


----------



## ajs (Sep 3, 2009)

> leprecorns .... must be in ireland then
> 
> regards
> aj


 


Pioneer said:


> Try again, not even close.


 
i'ts that memorial commemorating the island clearances
.. can't remember now which island it's on..sorry 

probably lewis..

_taint leprecorns then_...

regards 
aj


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 3, 2009)

ajs said:


> i'ts that memorial commemorating the island clearances
> .. can't remember now which island it's on..sorry
> 
> probably lewis..
> ...



Yer getting warmer, but not on the Islands:
 leprecorns. I like it


----------



## ajs (Sep 3, 2009)

Pioneer said:


> Yer getting warmer, but not on the Islands:
> leprecorns. I like it


 
you'r bein pedantic now aintyer eh
...OK its a memorial on the friggin mainland to commemorate the highland clearances.
.. probably near to that clan stewart monolith
at the head of some lock or other on the road from ft william to mallaig 

that is iffin yer sure it aint leprecorns 

regards 
aj


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 3, 2009)

Wrong coastline I'm afraid


----------



## ajs (Sep 3, 2009)

Pioneer said:


> Wrong coastline I'm afraid


 


sheeetabrick ...

so it's a monument to the friggin lowland clearances on the east coast...jeeeessz 

are yer sure it aint leprecorns 

regards 
aj


----------



## orian (Sep 4, 2009)

Is it Badbea, Caithness?


----------



## shortcircuit (Sep 4, 2009)

It looks like fisherwomen and children looking out to sea for their loved ones.  So it must commemorate a sea disaster.  Eyemouth had a disaster but this is not the coast line.  Must be further north.


----------



## lenny (Sep 4, 2009)

shortcircuit said:


> It looks like fisherwomen and children looking out to sea for their loved ones.  So it must commemorate a sea disaster.  Eyemouth had a disaster but this is not the coast line.  Must be further north.



I have to agree with you on this one Shortcircuit, well done , It is a memorial to the fishing disaster that cost Eyemouth dearly,It,s situated at St,Abbs.

Eyemouth fishing disaster memorial, St Abbs

Good one Bill


----------



## shortcircuit (Sep 4, 2009)

Well Well.

Have often stayed at the Park Resorts site in Eyemouth.  Last time it cost me about £7 a night, with hookup, which cant be bad.

Walked back from St Abbs about 2 years ago and must have missed the statue.

Enjoy Eyemouth as I can go south of the border to Berwick on Tweed with my bus pass.

looking forward to the next "where am I"


----------



## ajs (Sep 5, 2009)

shortcircuit said:


> looking forward to the next "where am I"


 
seein as yer gotitright... tit's your turn...no leprecorns OK 

regards 
aj


----------



## shortcircuit (Sep 5, 2009)

Just hopefully worked out how to load images.  If it happens it will be easy and if not then it will be difficult.

This is a superb statue full of messages


----------



## ajs (Sep 5, 2009)

shortcircuit said:


>


 

is that a small pic or are they leprecornes up there...


i said.. _*no leprecornes...*_

regards
aj


_biggerrickenbacker _


----------



## dellwood33 (Sep 5, 2009)

Is it the Helmsdale Clearance Monument ?


----------



## shortcircuit (Sep 5, 2009)

Correct.

I understand a copy has also been erected in Canada.

Lovely part of the country


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Sep 5, 2009)

*not here anymore  seperated cant get hold of computa*

not at home anymore m and the wife seperated


----------



## dellwood33 (Sep 5, 2009)

Where am I now ?


----------



## lenny (Sep 5, 2009)

Is it the Pendles in Lancashire?


----------



## pam (Sep 5, 2009)

looks like jedburgh to me . Stopped few times on way up north but  not overnight.


----------



## ajs (Sep 6, 2009)

pam said:


> looks like jedburgh to me . Stopped few times on way up north but not overnight.


 
 bin there spam... place was full of leprecornes 

_ witches were a bit thin on the ground though_ 

 regards 
aj


----------



## Hayfields (Sep 6, 2009)

It's not Hayfield. You missed a good night last night Lenny. We all missed you. Joan Kevin & Billy


----------



## dellwood33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Not Pendles or Jedburgh - but it is North of the border


----------



## maingate (Sep 6, 2009)

My wife is bound to know it.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Where you are now*

Its the Witches Stone at Spott near Dunbar not far from the A1 it is where it is thought the last witch in Scotland  Marion Lillie, was strangled and burned in 1698 if I am not mistaken

Alf


----------



## dellwood33 (Sep 6, 2009)

You are correct - that's the right Spott


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 6, 2009)

It hit the spott did it
I'm just having trouble uploading my photo back in a jiff i hope

Alf


----------



## ajs (Sep 6, 2009)

Alf 1 said:


> I'm just having trouble uploading my photo back in a jiff i hope
> 
> Alf


 

cumonalfi... what's it all about... 
you should have sorted this by now with all the expert tuition you've been gettin



regards 
aj


----------



## ajs (Sep 6, 2009)

.

while alfi is trying to find the "image" code beginning with *ing* having rolled his mouse 
over the pic he wants in photobucket... hear's a pic for you te be gettin on with 


£5 first prize if you get the location  










regards 
aj


----------



## maingate (Sep 6, 2009)

Easy

It`s you and the family in the park in Worcester.


----------



## shortcircuit (Sep 6, 2009)

Hyde Park???


----------



## ajs (Sep 6, 2009)

***** said:


> Could it be this weekends Hayfield meet


 
close... ohhh so very close...







> maingate





> Easy
> 
> It`s you and the family in the park in Worcester.


 


thanks fer takin the pic bonnylad... goodonya 


regards 
aj


----------



## maingate (Sep 6, 2009)

Its not Sherwood Forest is it, when they did a show about Robin Hood?


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Where is it*

Where is this then  thanks to AJ

cumonalfi... what's it all about... 
you should have sorted this by now with all the expert tuition you've been gettin


----------



## ajs (Sep 7, 2009)

Alf 1 said:


>


 


looks like some muppet missed the graveyard...

regards
aj

_you found it then golfy1..._


----------



## dellwood33 (Sep 7, 2009)

Atholl forest & the last of the wolves springs to mind


----------



## orian (Sep 7, 2009)

Glen Loth. The stone is in a layby on the A9, a few miles south of Helmsdale in Sutherland.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Where Is It*

Your on the rirght track it is in Scotland but miles away
Alf


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Sep 7, 2009)

*wolves*

Is It Lothbeg


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 7, 2009)

orian said:


> Glen Loth. The stone is in a layby on the A9, a few miles south of Helmsdale in Sutherland.



  Bob Just over the Dornch Bridge but near enough  Alf


----------



## maingate (Sep 7, 2009)

orian said:


> Glen Loth. The stone is in a layby on the A9, a few miles south of Helmsdale in Sutherland.


Well googled orian


----------



## orian (Sep 7, 2009)

I fear I have been rumbled.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Where is This*

As we have no takers for another try this untill someone sends another

Have a google at this Bob 

  No  No Googling please


----------



## ajs (Sep 7, 2009)

.

easypeeesy aflrick...

it's a typical gateshead home...

regards
aj


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 7, 2009)

aj Nah they are mostly tin  

This is the Average Gateshead abode

Alf


----------



## maingate (Sep 7, 2009)

ajs said:


> .
> 
> easypeeesy aflrick...
> 
> ...



He said NO GOOGLING AJ


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Thats Where it Was*



maingate said:


> Well googled orian


 
maingate

That was quick of the mark a smart guess    _Iguess_ 

*or*  did he beat you to it

*dam*     left too much info on the stone.

Alf


----------



## maingate (Sep 7, 2009)

Alf 1 said:


> maingate
> 
> That was quick of the mark a smart guess    _Iguess_
> 
> ...


I did google it but being the gentleman I am, I took a step back. Besides, I have not got any pictures to post, even if I knew how.
You are right, there was too much information on display.

I willhave a stab at the new one. It looks Cornish so I will say it could be at Wheal Jane tin mine.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Where is This*

Maingate I suppose its nearly as far the other way sorry.

Alf


----------



## ajs (Sep 7, 2009)

Alf 1 said:


> Maingate I suppose its nearly as far the other way sorry.
> 
> Alf


 
 he's renown fer bein far out 

retards 
aj


----------



## MikeH (Sep 8, 2009)

I once visited a hospital in Edinburgh that looks very similar to Alfs building. Thats as close as my guess goes.


----------



## ajs (Sep 8, 2009)

Alf 1 said:


>


 

 Transylvania come te north east
... dark satanic mills with a golf course eh.

regards 
aj


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 8, 2009)

Wrong coast no golf course of course there is **** ******** and *******
complete with ***** google that
you could *** but most go by *****

Alf


----------



## ajs (Sep 8, 2009)

Alf 1 said:


> Wrong coast no golf course Alf


 
well... it's up north
... that's near enough fer me.. no golf course eh...
not yet civilised then either ..

regards 
aj


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 8, 2009)

Aj there is a ******  ***** a few miles away I am sorry about the * but if I give too many clues they Google.
it was on TV a few weeks ago the shed we are talking about not the tower for want of a better word that is on the other coast 
 Go on Guernsey Donkey is banned from this

Alf


----------



## orian (Sep 8, 2009)

I tried to Google ****** ***** without any success.


----------



## ajs (Sep 8, 2009)

orian said:


> I tried to Google ****** ***** without any success.


 
 i just got the muppets again...

 regards 
aj


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 8, 2009)

ajs said:


> i just got the muppets again...
> 
> regards
> aj



aj nearly there I guess  
you got the right I see
Alf


----------



## maingate (Sep 9, 2009)

Alf 1 said:


> aj nearly there I guess
> you got the right I see
> Alf


You cannot resist giving out too many clues Alf. The first photo looked vaguely familiar and I thought it was Cornish but now you have narrowed it down too much.

Many years ago, I did some amphibious landing training on the Isle of Lewis and we were on a private estate up there. If my memory serves me right and my road atlas is correct, it is on or near the B887 near Huisinis. I seem to remember the tennis courts and thought it was a strange place for them.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 9, 2009)

maingate said:


> You cannot resist giving out too many clues Alf. The first photo looked vaguely familiar and I thought it was Cornish but now you have narrowed it down too much.
> 
> Many years ago, I did some amphibious landing training on the Isle of Lewis and we were on a private estate up there. If my memory serves me right and my road atlas is correct, it is on or near the B887 near Huisinis. I seem to remember the tennis courts and thought it was a strange place for them.



*Maingate no the first photo is on the east coast tennis court who said tennis court 

alf*


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 14, 2009)

Ah - Home from home and the cooking is brill. I like it.

Guernsey Donkey


----------



## ajs (Sep 16, 2009)

.

 alfffie... ****... we give in... where the hellisit 

regards
aj

wakeupalffie...


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 16, 2009)

AJ which one do you want the semi detaced house or the monument

Alf


----------



## ajs (Sep 16, 2009)

Alf 1 said:


> AJ which one do you want the semi detaced house or the monument
> 
> Alf


 

_ i give up... just popin intother room fer a lie down..._





 regards 
aj


 have a guess ... gooooon.. have a guess


----------



## robert b (Sep 16, 2009)

both of them


----------



## ajs (Sep 16, 2009)

allan b said:


> both of them


 

_ that's it... where's the knife..._


any yer havn't disclosed would be good   


 regards 
aj


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 16, 2009)

The house is at Amhuinnsuide on Lewis on the road to the Hushinish beach

the Monument is at the Badbea clearance village in Caithness just before Berridale there is a large car park by the A9 and a 1/2 mile walk.

Alf


----------



## maingate (Sep 16, 2009)

Put the Muppets back on, please


----------



## dellwood33 (Sep 16, 2009)

An easy one to get the ball rolling again


----------



## maingate (Sep 16, 2009)

Is it AJS at last weekend`s meet?

If not its his double apart from being bigger in a certain department.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 16, 2009)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Ah - Home from home and the cooking is brill. I like it.
> 
> Guernsey Donkey



I new it as soon as I saw it, But did you know it was a cookery school hence the above comment.

Photographs of the  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## dellwood33 (Sep 16, 2009)

Is it the size of his helmet that is different


----------



## ajs (Sep 17, 2009)

dellwood33 said:


> Is it the size of his helmet that is different


 
i'll av you know belldud my elmit isa 6 and 7/8ths 

commonly known as _*large...*_

regards 
aj


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 24, 2009)

Go on Guernsey Donkey is banned from this

Alf[/QUOTE]

Ah come on, thats not fair!!!!!!!!!!

Good fun eh.

(Guernsey Donkey.)


----------



## dellwood33 (Sep 24, 2009)

The statue uses the same model as the Angel of the North, but without the wings. It's one of many on the west coast of England.


----------



## mikejay (Sep 25, 2009)

The statue is on crosby beach liverpool unless they have made them somewhere else?


----------



## dellwood33 (Sep 25, 2009)

Correct that Man ! - One of a big collection along the beach


----------



## ajs (Oct 16, 2009)

.


2 reservoirs close together....name them...


















regards 
aj


----------



## orian (Oct 16, 2009)

Could it be Ladybower and Derwent?


----------



## Pioneer (Oct 16, 2009)

Please Mr Aj can I join in???

Happy Camping


----------



## hake (Oct 16, 2009)

Would I be getting warm if I mentioned Welsh Wales ??


----------



## ajs (Oct 16, 2009)

Pioneer said:


> Please Mr Aj can I join in???
> 
> Happy Camping


 

 no... yer welsh now...


 regards 
aj


----------



## ajs (Oct 16, 2009)

orian said:


> Could it be Ladybower and Derwent?


 

yer 150 miles away poreiron  ... keeep goin...south 

 regards 
aj


----------



## ajs (Oct 16, 2009)

hake said:


> Would I be getting warm if I mentioned Welsh Wales ??


 

rake... yer warm down there boyo 

regards 
aj


----------



## ajs (Oct 16, 2009)

.

some more pics of the same dams...

in the same sequence....
















there is a big clue in the second pic if you look hard...


thought it may help...

regards 
aj


----------



## kangooroo (Oct 16, 2009)

I think you're in the Brecon Beacons.  The earlier pics are Llwyn-On and Cantref and the later pic is taken possibly from the dam dividing Pontsticill and Pentwyn reservoirs with the lower pic being Pentwyn Reservoir and Pen y Fan in the distance.

I'll be close to that area tomorrow - camping at Llangorse Lake, albeit on the camp site rather than wilding this time.


----------



## ajs (Oct 16, 2009)

kangooroo said:


> I think you're in the Brecon Beacons. The earlier pics are Llwyn-On and Cantref and the later pic is taken possibly from the dam dividing Pontsticill and Pentwyn reservoirs with the lower pic being Pentwyn Reservoir and Pen y Fan in the distance.
> 
> I'll be close to that area tomorrow - camping at Llangorse Lake, albeit on the camp site rather than wilding this time.


 

yer got the second 1.... 1st one is talybont... just up the road
worth a trip... 

yer prize is 1/2 a sip of my malt

btw...mountain railway is interesting.













was down here last weekend for the day... 
walked a section of the monmouth/brecon canal first before passing the lakes late afternoon.


regards
aj


----------



## kangooroo (Oct 17, 2009)

Grrrrr!  I should have got Talybont having been there just a few weeks ago and will be there tomorrow.  I knew it looked familiar but if you'd included the clapped-out ice cream van inevitably parked by the dam, that would have been a give-away!

I'll let you enjoy your extra half-sip of malt and swap it for an ice cream instead!

K


----------



## ajs (Oct 17, 2009)

kangooroo said:


> Grrrrr! I should have got Talybont having been there just a few weeks ago and will be there tomorrow. I knew it looked familiar but if you'd included the *clapped-out ice cream van* inevitably parked by the dam, that would have been a give-away!
> 
> I'll let you enjoy your extra *half-sip of malt* and swap it for an ice cream instead!
> 
> K


 

 wasn't there last weekend...


think yerself lucky me lad.. was only going te offer a sniff.. but was feelin kindly like 



 regards 
aj


----------



## ajs (Oct 17, 2009)

.


name the stretch of watter... and the mountain...













1 for you norverners_....(yer wont get this 1)....._

and fer tothers that have ventured north of the boarder 

regards 
aj


----------



## Jo001 (Oct 18, 2009)

I think the mountain is stac pollaidh. Not sure about the water ...


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 18, 2009)

Jo001 said:


> I think the mountain is stac pollaidh. Not sure about the water ...




You no far out


----------



## ajs (Oct 18, 2009)

.


a wider view... may help 








regards 
aj


----------



## bevdrew (Oct 18, 2009)

Is it Cul Mor across Loch An Doire Dhuibh?


----------



## ajs (Oct 18, 2009)

bevdrew said:


> Is it Cul Mor across Loch An Doire Dhuibh?


 
fraid not bevbrew....it's a land locked lockie on the mainland

with an approach like this....







fabulous...sheeer magic 

regards 
aj


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Oct 18, 2009)

Slioch from Loch Maree


----------



## ajs (Oct 18, 2009)

Wee-z said:


> Slioch from Loch Maree


 
 you just won yerself a sticky bun and a sniff of me malt...

congrats ... but i did notice you is a local so you have te collect yer winnings from wusser 


regards 
aj


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you - if ever we are down that way we will collect our winnings.

All our pictures are on the main computer which has just given up the ghost (motherboard gone so should be able to get them back from the hard drive eventually) so open to anyone to post another photo to keep thread going.


----------



## ajs (Oct 19, 2009)

.


this satdee i went here...
















but where is it.....


darnsarrrfff may be 


regards 
aj


----------



## ajs (Oct 27, 2009)

.

 you lot up norfff need te get out more darn sarfff 

 regards 
aj


----------



## zeezee16 (Oct 27, 2009)

ajs said:


> .
> 
> 
> this satdee i went here...
> ...


Semerwater.....
Can I have a sniff of your Malt too.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## ajs (Oct 27, 2009)

zeezee16 said:


> Semerwater.....
> Can I have a sniff of your Malt too.
> Cheers, Pete


 
... semenwattter..... where the pigginbell is seamenwatter 


yer don't even qualify te open the bottle with a guess like that let alone sniff inside the neck 


 retards 
aj


----------



## dellwood33 (Oct 27, 2009)

Don't know where the photos are, but Semerwater is in Yorkshire, near to Hawes. I fish at Semerwater & there are not enough hills in the photos for it to be there


----------



## ajs (Oct 28, 2009)

you lot have never been here have yer eh.... 

any ideas now... maybe 


regards 
aj


----------



## bevdrew (Oct 28, 2009)

I tink it be Chew Valley Lake in Somerset?


----------



## zeezee16 (Oct 28, 2009)

ajs said:


> ... semenwattter..... where the pigginbell is seamenwatter
> 
> 
> yer don't even qualify te open the bottle with a guess like that let alone sniff inside the neck
> ...


Oh shut up you tart, or I will bring some Bells to Hayfield, and get the wife to put lemonade in ypur malt.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## ajs (Oct 28, 2009)

zeezee16 said:


> Oh shut up you tart, or I will bring some Bells to Hayfield, and get the wife to put lemonade in ypur malt.
> Cheers, Pete


 

cheepskate...

 regards 
aj


----------



## ajs (Oct 28, 2009)

bevdrew said:


> I tink it be Chew Valley Lake in Somerset?


 
well done that man
.. have you been or did you work it out from the map 








worth a visit if your in the area...

regards 
aj


----------

